# nutrafin plant gro fertilizer



## iamdixen (Jul 19, 2011)

Heys guys, plant noob here, a buddy of mine gave me one of those nutrafin co2 natural plant system kits.Everything seems to be fine and it works. It came with a bottle of fertilizer and it says dose 5ml for every 10 gallon. I have a 29 gallon fish tank. Do I just pour 15ml straight to the water in my aquarium? If yes, how often. I also noticed that it contains 0.0005% of copper, I have amano shrimps, ghost shrimps and a vampire shrimp in my tank. Is that too much copper for my inverts? Thanks guys!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

iamdixen said:


> Heys guys, plant noob here, a buddy of mine gave me one of those nutrafin co2 natural plant system kits.Everything seems to be fine and it works. It came with a bottle of fertilizer and it says dose 5ml for every 10 gallon. I have a 29 gallon fish tank. Do I just pour 15ml straight to the water in my aquarium? If yes, how often. I also noticed that it contains 0.0005% of copper, I have amano shrimps, ghost shrimps and a vampire shrimp in my tank. Is that too much copper for my inverts? Thanks guys!


The fertilizer you can add safely to the tank, but I would only do a half dose so your shrimp don't have to deal with as much copper. Look on the ingredients though - if it says copper sulfate your shrimps are safe and you can add the full dose.


----------

